# Fried Prairie Oysters



## the iceman




----------



## rstr hunter

Actually this is not so much a joke as a recipe. In ranch country, Rocky Mountain Oyster feeds are fairly common and many rancher's will save these for the feeds at branding time. We actually have a small town near here that does an Oyster Feed during the 2nd weekend of Pheasant Season, and for a town of 90 they get a fairly large crowd for the feed.


----------



## bbq engineer

Grew up close to my Grandpa's farm, and I got to "help" a lot (read as free labor).  When it came to calf "cutting" time, we would then have a "calf fry".  Battered and deep fried, I gotta tell you, they are really good.  I know it sounds barbaric, but they really are good eating...so are cow tongue sandwiches!


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry guys,
I read about "Rocky Mt Oysters" in Elementary school.
I have eaten:
Heart (many kinds)
Liver (many kinds)
Kidneys (rabbit, cow, and deer)
Brains (cow)
Tongue (cow)
Pigs Feet
Pig Stomach
Gizzards (chicken, turkey, pheasant, duck, goose)
Dog (In Vietnam, because I thought they said "Duck")

And I've eaten many other things, but I don't think I could eat a pair of balls (or even a single nut). Must be the Yankee in me.

Sorry----I always left them with the gut-pile.

Bearcarver


----------



## triplebq

you mean you guys can read it ? even with my readers on I can not read it .. I will google it and find , then I will be back .


----------



## Dutch

Yep, them are some fine eats.  There used to be a place here in town that had them on the menu. I used to order them but then I felt that I was the main attraction at a spectator sport. Some folks have never seen any order 'oysters' before. I felt like standing up and telling them that if they wanted to watch me eat they had to pay for the food that me and the family ordered.
They have gone out of business and no one else has them on the menu.


----------



## badfrog

The Stockyard in Nashville has em on the menu...tried them once; once over the mental thing, they were pretty good! Now somone mentioned beef tongue...in the words of Alton, thats good eats! find yourself a real mexican taco stand (not one that has a drive thru thats "open til midnight", but an honest to goodness "better know how to order in spanish" taco stand) and order yourself 6 taco de lengua...Mmmm they are good!


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco

Mountain oysters--prairie oysters---whatever.

As a working cowboy, and later in life as a stoved up chuck wagon cook--I have never cooked mountain oysters or prairie oysters----but I have cooked thousands of "Calf fries"

We used to have a local "Testicle Festival" and I have trophies from the cook-off. The best thing are the T Shirts that say "I had a ball at the Testicle Festival"

"Calf fries" are small and can be  cleaned and cooked whole. "Bull Fries" are larger and must be halfed or quartered to cook. 

I clean and cook "Calf Fries" in a beer batter with corn meal and Ritz Cracker crumbs. I add pepper and slight rosemary. They are awesome to eat.

I was cooking at a cattle branding near Bangor California --I had cooked up a pile of "Calf Fries." Two men and a lady came thru the food line. The first man told the second man--" Eat these they will put lead in your pencil." The lady said "Why?He ain't got anyone to write to."


----------



## nwbhoss

Now thats funny right there!!!!!!!!!!


I have worked several cattle drives and when it came to brand, give shots ect....... We would turn the little bull calves into little steer calves and have us some good eats the following morning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Calf fries for breakfast pan fried outside are excellent!!!!!


----------

